# Sneezing to express contempt



## Racer (Apr 23, 2012)

When I drop Racer off at daycare, he goes ballistic, trying to get into the door as quickly as possible. We've noticed that he's starting to test the boundaries now. I think it is fair to say that the boy is a bit full of himself. 

This week we started making him sit/down stay before being let into daycare. They are super nice in that patiently wait until Racer calms down before letting him in. So I was making him do some puppy pushups before releasing him. While doing it, he did what I would call a sneeze. The daycare owner started laughing and said he heard that meant they are basically expressing that they are not too pleased with having to listen.

I've noticed that Racer has always done since a little pup. Not always, but at least a few times a day when I make him do a command, he'll do the command but do the sneeze while doing it.

Anyone else's V do this? Or have you heard of this?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They tend to sneeze when the heartbeat changes suddenly. 
Ours does it usually in the morning going from rest to standing up and moving around. 
Involuntary reflex, normal, vet mentioned, because I was concerned.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I've noticed Jasper tends to do a sneeze/snort when stressed in a certain manner--like when we meet a new dog and they're trying to sort each other out. If it takes more than few seconds to figure it out, Jasper does the sneeze/snort. It's interesting.

I don't call it a sneeze, since there's not that huge intake of breath before a sneeze, but it does come out like a sneeze, if that makes sense.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have one that does it when she gets real excited and barks at something. Its funny. I know if she is barking a sneeze is on the way.
My male will yawn when stressed and sighs before a command if he is not to happy with it. The youngest V will stomp her front feet if she is having to wait for something.


----------

